# Fifty Large...



## Steve5D (Feb 5, 2014)

So, I've got fifty bucks to drop at Amazon; thank you, Santa Claus.

I figure I should get something photo related, but I'm at a loss. All I can really think to get is a sensor cleaning kit (I've never owned one).

If you were gonna' drop fifty bucks on something photo related at Amazon, what would it be?


----------



## Tiller (Feb 5, 2014)

Probably something film related but I don't think that'll be up your alley


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 5, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Probably something film related but I don't think that'll be up your alley



Yeah, I've got several film cameras, but they all just sit on a shelf. I'm not really inclined to use them...


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 5, 2014)

depends...does amazon sell booze?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2014)

To me, 'fifty large' means fifty thousand.  So you should buy this instead.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sounds to me like you don't need to spend the fifty bucks if you don't know what you need that it will buy.  Me, I would set it aside, add too it until I could purchase whatever it is I already know that I need.  But that's just me.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 5, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sounds to me like you don't need to spend the fifty bucks if you don't know what you need that it will buy.



But "need" is such an ugly word...


----------



## BillM (Feb 5, 2014)

Blackrapid strap or fast memory card :thumbup:


----------



## ronlane (Feb 5, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like you don't need to spend the fifty bucks if you don't know what you need that it will buy.
> ...



I'm with Steve. As stated it was for Christmas, so you can throw need out.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2014)

Here you go Amazon.com: Gary Fong LSUCLOUD Lightsphere Universal Cloud: Camera & Photo


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 6, 2014)

As a down payment on a Lightroom upgrade. Amazon.com: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 Upgrade: Software  That's exactly how I spent my Amazon gift card!


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> As a down payment on a Lightroom upgrade. Amazon.com: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 Upgrade: Software  That's exactly how I spent my Amazon gift card!



I tried Lightroom some time ago. I didn't care for it...


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> > As a down payment on a Lightroom upgrade. Amazon.com: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 Upgrade: Software  That's exactly how I spent my Amazon gift card!
> ...



Blasphemy, now you've went and done it. We'll have to ride you until your repent and change your ways.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > bratkinson said:
> ...



Have at it!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 6, 2014)

How about I gift paypal you $45 for it?


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



Okay, this will do it. You know Steve, you can't be a PRO photographer and not have lightroom. Whether or not you use it, you MUST have it to be a PRO.


----------



## jenko (Feb 6, 2014)

Whenever someone gives me a gift card, I "match" it. So, if I get $50.00, it's really $100.00. My rationale for this is it's like getting 50% off. If I were out shopping, and I saw something I really wanted, and it was 50% off, than I would not hesitate to buy it. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



I downloaded a trial version once. Does that mean I'm only a _semi_-pro?


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

jenko said:


> Whenever someone gives me a gift card, I "match" it. So, if I get $50.00, it's really $100.00. My rationale for this is it's like getting 50% off. If I were out shopping, and I saw something I really wanted, and it was 50% off, than I would not hesitate to buy it.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Hmmmmm... Interesting idea.

Then again, if I find something for $50.00, it's like getting it for free...


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



Well, after consulting with the powers that be, we will go with semi-semi. How's that


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever someone gives me a gift card, I "match" it. So, if I get $50.00, it's really $100.00. My rationale for this is it's like getting 50% off. If I were out shopping, and I saw something I really wanted, and it was 50% off, than I would not hesitate to buy it.
> ...



I'm with you Steve. The other logic is the "I got them on sale, so I saved you money" trick.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 6, 2014)

jenko said:


> Whenever someone gives me a gift card, I "match" it. So, if I get $50.00, it's really $100.00. My rationale for this is it's like getting 50% off. If I were out shopping, and I saw something I really wanted, and it was 50% off, than I would not hesitate to buy it.
> 
> Hope that helps.


This is beyond genius :hail:


----------



## Braineack (Feb 6, 2014)

Bossy said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever someone gives me a gift card, I "match" it. So, if I get $50.00, it's really $100.00. My rationale for this is it's like getting 50% off. If I were out shopping, and I saw something I really wanted, and it was 50% off, than I would not hesitate to buy it.
> ...




I had a friend that got a Best Buy card for xmas and had nothing to buy there, so he bought an amazon gift card from Best Buy for the same value so he could buy something he wanted.

I will give Steve an out if he can't find something to buy, I'm about to make an amazon purchase in the next few days.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 6, 2014)

Im in need of a tripod Steve, if you want to donate the card to mwah


----------



## weepete (Feb 6, 2014)

Terribly old fashioned of me but how about a photography book? Not a how to one but more a book of images. I like to get something on my favorite artists or just something that catches my eye to use as insparation on a rainy day.

Or see if amazon do photobooks and put together a collection of your own photos


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

Bossy said:


> Im in need of a tripod Steve, if you want to donate the card to mwah



How does "What should I spend my $50.00 on?" translate into "I can't think of what to spend my money on so I think I'll give it away!"??


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 6, 2014)

Add a few bucks to it and get a Yongnuo speed light. You can never have to much light.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > Im in need of a tripod Steve, if you want to donate the card to mwah
> ...


Well its like Jenkos theory but opposite


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Add a few bucks to it and get a Yongnuo speed light. You can never have to much light.



I've got two 580 EXII's and an old set of Novatrons. I've got so much light I could damn near cook with it...


----------



## jenko (Feb 6, 2014)

Bossy said:


> Im in need of a tripod Steve, if you want to donate the card to mwah



Nicely played!


----------



## runnah (Feb 6, 2014)

$50 worth of socks and underwear is what I'd get.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 6, 2014)

Ha! I have a $50 gift card for Henry's Camera store from Christmas that I'm trying to figure out how to spend, let me know when you figure it out! lol


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2014)

Here are some things you might consider then.
Amazon.com - Spinning Hat Social Shower Curtain

Amazon.com: Be A HeadCase Hard Case and Bottle Opener for iPhone 4 AT&T and Verizon - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories

Amazon.com - Fun Runny Nose Shower Gel Dispenser

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B0074G0472&linkCode=as2&tag=aviationexplo-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B000LC65QA&linkCode=as2&tag=aviationexplo-20


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

Say, that toilet golf thing looks pretty good...


----------



## manicmike (Feb 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> $50 worth of socks and underwear is what I'd get.



I'd totally get some of those injiji toe socks. Those things are supposed to be great for sweaty feet.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 6, 2014)

Amazon.com: Fujifilm Instax MINI 7s White Instant Film Camera: Camera & Photo


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well don't forget this little gem: Amazon.com : A Christmas Story 20 inch Leg Lamp Prop Replica by NECA : Desk Lamps : Home Improvement


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 6, 2014)

Amazon.com: DXG Luxe 1080p Camcorder Plka Dots Pink: Electronics


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

You guys are rockin' this... Keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 6, 2014)

Personally, for $50 I would have the most fun getting some kooky vintage manual lens. Although I don't know if that sort of thing is available on Amazon, Maybe marketplace.


----------



## tecboy (Feb 6, 2014)

Get the blue power ranger.  You can play and shoot at the same time.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2014)

You can never have too much lighting and you get change back too. 

or http://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-CN-1...707448&sr=8-10&keywords=photography+equipment


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 6, 2014)

480sparky said:


> To me, 'fifty large' means fifty thousand.  So you should buy this instead.



lol, it's so rare there's another one for sale on Ebay at the same time!?! Probably why the Ebay guy dropped his insane price from $100,000 to $49,000.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2014)

You can get 6-7 of these for protection


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2014)

Too bad you don't shoot Nikon. This would be a MUST have for you.

Amazon.com: Nikon DSLR Photography Nikon Camera Tip Cards / Cheat Sheets Manual / Guide for D3200, D3100, D3000, D5200, D5100, D5000, D7100, D7000, Nikon D600, D90, D300S, D300, D60, D80, D40, D200 & More: Camera & Photo


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 6, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Personally, for $50 I would have the most fun getting some kooky vintage manual lens. Although I don't know if that sort of thing is available on Amazon, Maybe marketplace.



Somehow I read 'getting some vintage nooky'.  I've heard you can buy anything on Amazon.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> $50 worth of socks and underwear is what I'd get.



I didn't know socks and underwear could be used as flash modifiers!

Or are they to be used as stunning model modifiers????


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2014)

The Ray Troll Web Store ::...


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The Ray Troll Web Store ::...


  :hail::lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2014)

You haven't lived until you have had one of these :  Trebuchet Toaster: Set the angle and target ... | Gifts For The Man W?


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 6, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > $50 worth of socks and underwear is what I'd get.
> ...



Nothing turns me on like a woman in nothing but some nice warm gold toe practical men's tube socks from Macy's


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tighty whities make for great covers for soft lighting.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The Ray Troll Web Store ::...


----------



## Bossy (Feb 6, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Here are some things you might consider then.
> Amazon.com - Spinning Hat Social Shower Curtain
> snip


It cracks me up you can buy that in a two pack


----------



## Bossy (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok so that Ebay guy with the fancy lens, is he scamming? He wants to keep the serial number for the buyer? What does that even mean?


----------



## Tiller (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd add $20 and get one of these: Amazon.com: Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1 TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive with Mobile Device Backup (Black) STDR1000100: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tiller (Feb 6, 2014)

For these next two, I would take Braineack's deal and then get these (You can get one of them from Amazon)

Henry VIII ladies pants | FiveGoMad

Amazon.com - Fun Runny Nose Shower Gel Dispenser


----------



## jenko (Feb 6, 2014)

Tiller said:


> For these next two, I would take Braineack's deal and then get these (You can get one of them from Amazon)
> 
> Henry VIII ladies pants | FiveGoMad



Love em!! 

I'm a Tudor fanatic. 

Oh lord, they have Anne Boelyn and Elizabeth too!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone with money to burn just has to have at least one of these.  Amazon.com: Accoutrements Yodelling Pickle: Toys & Games

Reasons you need one:


Hours of mindless entertainment
Batteries included
*Great gift for the person who has everything except a yodelling pickel*


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 8, 2014)

Uranium Ore: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

Make sure you look at the reviews and the Q&A.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Uranium Ore: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific  Make sure you look at the reviews and the Q&A.



Classic


----------



## table1349 (Feb 9, 2014)

One can never be too careful. Amazon.com: Nuclear Anti Radiation Tablets KIO3 170 mg Potassium Iodate(Each bottle contains 60 tablets): Health & Personal Care


----------

